# Epson P600



## Smithcustom (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello all. I just jumped into my DTG business and bought a used Epson p600. I know nothing about these machines and can't see to get the colors to print. Any suggestion on RiP software that may make this a bit easier.


----------

